# A piece I wrote for string orchestra



## doublebassist (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi everybody! Last month the Netherlands Youth String Orchestra played an encore I wrote for them: a 2+ minute piece for string orchestra called Paragon.

I would like to know what you think of it, you can watch it here: 




Thanks for watching.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

*Congratulations*

Congratulations, it's a good little movement from what I could hear, although I'd like to hear it again when it's recorded with better microphones, it was tough picking up everything the bass instruments were doing and I was playing it back through a good system.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Good stuff! Nicely-written music, an ideal encore piece which isn't a too-often-played "favourite" 

What else do you write for string orchestra?


----------



## andruini (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow! Really nice piece.. Thanks for sharing!
I loved right at the end, the line the violas play.. It was full of little details like that, and that's the kind of music I like hearing.. Congratulations.


----------

